
When saying 'No' can payoff - merkleme
https://www.gobankingrates.com/personal-finance/13-million-dollar-businesses-turned-down-shark-tank-deals/?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_966575
======
HairyGing3r
You've got to have a real belief in your company to go on National TV and turn
down a millionaires offer

------
Stephen_T
I'm designing a similar show, not so pleased to see that contestants might
turn down initial funding.

